# M.A.G.U.S. avagy a kalandorok kronikái



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 3)

Ha szereted a M.A.G.U.S. asztali RPG-t, akkor itt a helyed! 
Ez a topik azért jött létre, mert sehol nem találtam egy csokorba összeszedve a M.A.G.U.S.-hoz tartozó könyveket és irományokat! Most engedelmetekkel 10 év után újra felbuzdulva a szenvedélytől ezt szeretném megvalósítani.... 

Egy kis SZABÁLYZAT:
Kizárólag ezzel a játékkal kapcsolatba írj, vagy tegyél fel kérdéseket!
Valamit csak ehhez kapcsolódóan tölts fel archivált anyagokat/fájlokat!

Keressük:

1. Második törvénykönyv _(oldalankénti pdf formátumban)
_2. Summarium – A teremtés könyvei _(oldalankénti pdf formátumban)_


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 3)

Szóval! Ha minden igaz, akkor a 36. héten sikerül rátennem a kezem egy 1997-es Első Törvénykönyvre (sajnos csak kölcsön). Ezzel a kötettel a további terveim közé tartozik az is, hogy oldalankénti színes szkennelt pdf formátumban ezt megosszam Veletek!

Mindezt azért, mert ami az interneten terjeng szintén pdf formátumban, annak hiányzik a 6. és 7. oldala!


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 5)

Köszönet _mr nemo_ -nak ezért a nagyon jó minőségű anyagért!

Az ÚJ TÖRVÉNYKÖNYV első részét itt a második részét itt találjátok.
Az ÚJ BESTIÁRIUM -ot itt találjátok. Mind a két kötet PDF formátumú.
A feltöltő a mérete miatt darabokra szabdalta, de ezt könnyen összefűzhetitek egy segédprogival és már nyomtatható is a fájl.


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 7)

Végre ma sikerült megkapnom az _Első Törvénykönyv_et. Neki is álltam szépen szkennelgetni....türelem kell hozzá, hisz 464 oldal + sallanglapok.
Ráadásul 600dpi-ben színesen történik az olvastatás, hogy könnyen helyre lehessen tenni....szépen lehessen retusálni, stb. Ez a 600dpi durván 4000x7000-es felbontást eredményez, így egy oldal kb 13mb terjedelmű.
Természetesen retusálást követően visszabutítom a felbontást, de így is elég nagy lesz az elkészült teljes könyv pdf fájljának mérete.

Hozzá meg lesz a _"régi" Bestiárium_ is, de az jelentős mértékben kisebb méretekkel fog rendelkezni. Valamint felteszem még hozzá a _Harcosok, barbárok, gladiátorok_ kiegészítő kötet. Egyenlőre ennyit fogok tudni biztosítani....


----------



## _Zazzie_ (2011 Október 1)

volt anno egy Rúna magazin, amiben volt egy kiegészítésféle a túlütésekről (ki lehetett dobni a sérülés helyét és volt valami megfejtés a hatásaira is - lassabb haladás meg ilyenek). Ez nem rémlik valakinek?


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Sziasztok!

Ha jól emlékszem, akkor az a II. törvénykönyvben is benne volt. Talán a Rúnában előbb jelenhetett meg, vagy ízelítőnek szánták. Nem emlékszem pontosan. 
Másik kérdés valaki hallott a magus világán alapuló kártyajátékról?
Üdv.:

M


----------



## Salacor (2012 Január 22)

Hohó! Sziasztok!

Láttam, hogy van ilyen topic, és egyből le is csaptam rá.  És, ha már volt ilyen kérdés, igen, létezik a "MAGUS kártya". Van is egy nekromanta alap paklim. Azt hiszem, lehet is még kapni belőle, bár nem tudom, milyen rá a kereslet mostanság.


----------



## Lenday (2012 Január 31)

Sziasztok!

Örömmel látom, hogy van ilyen topic.

Én immár 18 éve játszom, illetve többnyire mesélek MAGUS-t. (Gondolhatjátok, hogy én sem vagyok már tejfeles szájú.)
A legújabb verzió nyerte el talán leginkább a tetszésemet. Ez valóban reálisnak (halálosnak), kiforrottnak és néhány apróságtól eltekintve átgondoltnak tűnik.
Sajnos a kiegészítőkre a fentiek nem igazán állnak. A Bestiárium félig mágia kódex, ahelyett, hogy több lényt (illetve a lények alap, számolt statisztikáit) tartalmazná. Mindemellett az új bestiben a zombit símán meghívnád egy sörre és meggyőzne, hogy tanítsd meg a pszire (Karizma, Intelligencia, Akaraterő, stb legalább 12).

A kártya változat az első időkben zseniális volt a fantasy-hiány pótlására akkor, ha nem volt elég idő (illetve nem volt elég fő) az asztali játékhoz. Sajnos már jópár éve felhígult a társaság (illetve megváltoztak a tesztelők és a kiadó).

Ha kérdésetek van írjatok! Mindenben segítek, amiben tudok.


----------



## Lenday (2012 Január 31)

A régi MAGUS rendszerhez pár könyv (Első és Második TK, Új tekercsek, Bestiárium, Summárium, Harcosok, gladiátorok, ..., Papok-paplovagok, Játékosok készlete) össze van szedve itt: http://gottacha.mindenkilapja.hu/html/18643931/render/szerepjatek-konyvek


----------



## Salacor (2012 Január 31)

Tiszteletem!

Lenday:


> A Bestiárium félig mágia kódex, ahelyett, hogy több lényt (illetve a lények alap, számolt statisztikáit) tartalmazná.


Szerintem ez nem is feltétlenül baj, lévén a legtöbb ilyen-olyan lény kialakulásához, netán magához a létéhez is fontos megmagyarázni egyes mágiával kapcsolatos kérdéseket. Plusz: a bestiáriumnak - szerintem - nem feladata a mesélői kreativitás pótlása, sokkal inkább egy világkép kialakítása. Ennek fényében aztán bármelyik mesélő megalkothatja a saját, elborult, kitekert lényeit saját kútfőből. 


> Mindemellett az új bestiben a zombit símán meghívnád egy sörre és meggyőzne, hogy tanítsd meg a pszire (Karizma, Intelligencia, Akaraterő, stb legalább 12).


Bevallom, erre nem emlékszem. Utánanézek, mielőtt reagálnék rá.


----------



## Lenday (2012 Január 31)

Üdv!



Salacor írta:


> Szerintem ez nem is feltétlenül baj, lévén a legtöbb ilyen-olyan lény kialakulásához, netán magához a létéhez is fontos megmagyarázni egyes mágiával kapcsolatos kérdéseket.
> Plusz: a bestiáriumnak - szerintem - nem feladata a mesélői kreativitás pótlása, sokkal inkább egy világkép kialakítása.
> Ennek fényében aztán bármelyik mesélő megalkothatja a saját, elborult, kitekert lényeit saját kútfőből.



A mágia általában külön könyvet kap, hiszen terjedelmével, fontosságával kiérdemli. Itt is ezt hiányolom, nem azt sajnálom, hogy leírták 
(még ha fórumos koppintás is), hanem azt, hogy a bestiáriumtól vesz el sok-sok oldalt.

Egyetértek azzal, hogy a bestiáriumnak világkép formálónak kell lennie, de szerintem ezzel együtt egységesítenie is kellene. 
Úgymond közös alapokra helyezni a játékot. Ha két játékos arról beszélget, hogy hogyan öltek meg pl. egy gyíklényt nem árt, ha közel azonos lényről beszélnek. 
(Más kérdés, hogy a mesélő megteremti-e a hangulatot, intelligenciát kölcsönöz-e a lénynek, vagy csak bemesél egy eléjük sétáló buta harcérték-lényt.)


----------



## Lenday (2012 Január 31)

Üdv ismét!

Azérd érdekelne az új bestiárium e-bookban, ha valakinek megvan.

Itt pedig elérhető egy (még) nem hivatalos Harcosok, gladiátorok, barbárok az új rendszerhez:

[HIDE]http://hulla.atw.hu/download_hgb.php?id=hgb.pdf[/HIDE]

Jól átgondolt könyv lett. Le van vezetve a számítási módszer, így gyakorlatilag bármely házi kasztot, kedvenc kasztot átalakíthatjuk vele.


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Március 3)

*M.A.G.U.S. könyvek*



nemesmarcell írta:


> Nagyon szeretem a MAGUST, és nagyon hálás lennék, ha valaki minden könyvet feltöltene.



Milyen könyvekre gondolsz? Regények/novellás gyűjtemények vagy a szerepjátékhoz kapcsolódó kiadványokról?

Gondolom az előbbiekre, mert az utóbbiak jó része itt fenn van.

Pár regény:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3388049
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3386270
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3381803
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3381195
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3380088
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3379297

Ha a keresőbe nekiállsz kutatni a regénycímekre (állítsd át _üzenet találatok_ra, a könyv címét pedig "" páros közé gépeld), még párat valamilyen formában biztos találsz (emlékeim szerint Sherwood két regénye fenn van, meg talán Reniertől a Pokol)

Itt a teljes (illetve általam, ez év elején tudott) lista a megjelent olvasmányokról. Félkövérrel jelzetteknek valamilyen elektronikus formátumban tulajdonosa vagyok, a többit én is keresem: akinek megvan valamely hiányzó, szívesen venném a feltöltést.

*Beriquel ciklus*
*1: Ryan Hawkwood: Farkasének (regény)*
*2: Ryan Hawkwood: Árnyjáték (regény)*
3: Szalkai László - Hawkwood: Szellemtánc (regény)

*Gorduin ciklus*
0-1: Wayne Chapman A vándorló dalnok (gyűjtemény)
*0-1: Wayne Chapman Csepp és tenger (gyűjtemény)*
*1: Wayne Chapman: Csepp és tenger (regény)*
*2: Wayne Chapman: A halál havában (regény)*
*3: Wayne Chapman: Észak Lángjai (regény)*
1-3: Wayne Chapman: A fekete dalnok (gyűjtemény)
*4: Wayne Chapman: Karnevál I-II. (regény)*
*5/1: Wayne Chapman: Keleti szél I. (regény)*
*5/2: Wayne Chapman: Keleti szél II. (regény)*

*Garmacor ciklus*
*1: Wayne Chapman: Garmacor címere (novella gyűjtemény)*
*2: Wayne Chapman: Garmacor vére (novella gyűjtemény)*

*Hollóidők ciklus*
*1: Alan O’Connor: Hollóidők (regény)*
*2: Alan O’Connor: A vas ideje (regény)*

*Sianis ciklus*
*1: Alan O’Connor: Síró fém (regény)*
*2: Alan O’Connor: Csillagvető (regény)*
*3: Alan O’Connor: Aquir gyűrű (regény)*
*4: Alan O’Connor: Kék éjszakák árnyai (regény)*

*Geor ciklus*
*1: Raoul Renier: Acél és oroszlán (regény)*
*2: Raoul Renier Korona és kehely (regény)*

*Morgena ciklus*
*1: Jan van den Boomen: Morgena könnyei (regény)*
*2: Jan van den Boomen: Sogron lángjai I. (regény)*

*Vinidis ciklus*
1: Eric Crowe: Ryeki tűz (regény)
*2: Eric Crowe: Gorviki pokol (regény)*

*Airun ciklus*
*1: Ray O’Sullivan: Sötét zarándok (regény)*
*2: Ray O’Sullivan: Sötét térítő (regény)*

*Kyr ciklus*
1: Jan van den Boomen: Kyr históriák (novella gyűjtemény)
2: Jan van den Boomen: Toroni krónikák (novella gyűjtemény)

*Sárkányháború ciklus (M.A.G.U.S. avagy a távoli világok)*
*1: Roland Morgan: Sárkányháború (regény)*
*2: Roland Morgan: Mágikus vihar (regény)*

*Önálló regények (szerző szerint ABC-ben)*
*Keith Alanson: Por a porhoz (regény)*
*Martin Clark Ashton: Shadoni krónika (regény)*
Boruzs Gergely Gábor: Ifini éjszakák I. (regény)
Boruzs Gergely Gábor: Ifini éjszakák II. (regény)
*Dale Avery: A renegát (regény)*
*Jan van den Boomen: Jó széllel toroni partra (regény)*
*Jan van den Boomen: Tűzön, vízen, árnyékban (regény)*
*Wayne Chapman: Két hold (regény)*
*Eric Van Dien: Godorai őrjárat (regény)*
*Eric Van Dien: Uwel nevében (regény)*
Eric Van Dien: Bábjáték (regény)
*Aalish D’mohlen: Homokszem csupán… (regény)*
*W. Hamilton Green: Renegátok - A kardok könyve(regény)*
*Peter McSky: A Tizedik (regény)*
Indira Myles: Shajaran - Sorsvető (regény)
*Alan O'Connor: Gorviki vér (regény)*
*Raoul Renier: Pokol (regény)*
Ian Russel: Egyezség (regény)
*Ian Russel: Fogadalom (regény)*
Ian Russel – Harold Barouche: Ranagol áldásával (regény)
*Luis Saul: Boszorkányhadúr (regény)*
Luis Saul: Syburr csillaga (regény)
*Luis Saul: Della bábjai (regény)*
*John J. Sherwood: Abbitkirálynő (regény)*
*John J. Sherwood: Hőseposz (regény)*
*John J. Sherwood: Százháború (regény)*
*
Legendák és Enigmák gyűjtemények* 
*01: A holtak légiója*
*02: Kráni krónikák*
*03: Kyria örök*
*01-03: Holdak és vándorok*
*04: Erioni regék*
*05: Átkozott esküvések*
*06: Hideg karok ölelése*
*07: A halál hét arca*
*08: Homályhozó*
*09: Hadak árja*
10: Alidax gyöngyei
*11: Gro-Ugon farkasai*
*12: Orwella árnyéka*

*Gyűjtemények*
Wayne Chapman: A bárd és a démonok
*Jan van den Boomen: Fekete vizek*
Eric van Dien: Bábjáték és más elbeszélések
Raoul Renier: Árnyak könyve
Anyrok alkonya – novellák a Hatodkorból
Lobogók hajnala
Hallgat az ég
Bíborgyöngyök 1. - A fogadás
*Bíborgyöngyök 2. - Ármányok és álcák*
*Bíborgyöngyök 3. - A számadás*
A hit városa - történetek Új-Pyarronból
*A végzet masinériái*
Manifesztációs háború - Vihar Ibara felett
*Karr-Khazad kapui*
A világ közepe
Kardok a ködben
Jan van den Boomen: Opálhajós


további kulcsszavak keresőnek:
magus mágus m.a.g.u.s. M.A.G.U.S. MAGUS


----------



## Papasajt (2012 Augusztus 22)

Korábban fel lett töltve a magus új törvénykönyv, de az a link nem él. Valaki feltöltené nekem újra, ha megvan neki?


----------



## Shia-ko (2012 Szeptember 29)

Nekem megvan az új törvénykönyv beszekkenlve, de összesen 600MB. Szívesen elküldöm bárkinek, aki át tudja normálisan konvertálni vagy van hova feltöltenie.


----------



## csucsa (2012 Október 16)

*Magazinok*

A megjelent Rúna magazinok pdf-ben
Csatolás megtekintése 962759


----------



## Shia-ko (2012 Október 21)

Bocs a késői reakcióért.
Igen, 600MB 2 részletben, mert scannelt .pdf

szerk.: közben átkonvertáltam .epub-ba, de ez is csak egy 0-t vett le a végéről, így még mindig áll az ajánlatom, hogy átküldöm valakinek, akinek van tárhelye a megosztáshoz.

szerk2.: Ok, közben megoldottam
http://data.hu/get/5708948/magus.zip


----------



## waldren (2012 November 1)

Köszönjük a feltöltést de a butított epub elég olvashatatlan lett sajnos.
Fel tudnád valahová tölteni az "original" verziókat is?

Előre is köszönet érte!


----------



## Shia-ko (2012 November 2)

Dolgozom rajta, remélem holnapra meglesz


----------



## Shia-ko (2012 November 3)

[url]http://data.hu/get/5768745/j_trvnyknyv_01.pdf
[/URL]

[url]http://data.hu/get/5768746/j_trvnyknyv_02.pdf
[/URL]


----------



## Stryker.hu (2012 November 28)

Hali!
Egy kérésem lenne felétek, akinek még megvan a M.A.G.U.S. Új tekercsek szabálykönyv azt megosztaná újra.
A feljebb található linkek már nem működnek sajnos.
Köszönöm!


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

Én régebben játszottam ezt a játékot, és van a gépemen néhány fájl, amiket megpróbálok felrakni, hátha akar
közöttünk valami hasznos


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

2. pack


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

3. pack


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

És néhány térkép
A végén ajánlok pár könyvet is:
Eric Crowe - Ryeki tűz
Alan O'Connor - Síró fém
Alan O'Connor - Kék éjszaka árnyai
Raoul Renier - Korona és kehely
Raoul Renier - Acél és oroszlán
Eric Van Dien - Uwel nevében

Nos ennyi anyagom maradt. Jó játékot!


----------



## selmeczi (2013 Június 9)

Fel tudja valaki tenni Szalkai László Szellemtánc c. könyvét? Elolvastam a Beriquel-ciklus első két részét, és annyira hiányzik, hogy nincs meg a ciklus befejező darabja. Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Shirley Way (2013 Június 18)

Sziasztok!

Néhány helyen már megtaláltam az UTK-t, ám a 333. oldal olvashatatlan, ha valaki feltenné ezt az oldalt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## selmeczi (2013 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok! Sokan szidták a Szellemtáncot, hogy nem eléggé átgondolt, és Szalkai László nem varrja el a szálakat, de azt gondolom, ez csak azért van, mert lesz egy negyedik rész is. Feltűnt néhány új szereplő, egy bőrkabátos, sárkányos férfi és egy kislány a Párducok törzséből, de semmit se tudtunk meg róluk, Valdin, a kobzos Yneven maradt személyes ügyeit intézendő, a gohrok és elarok között ugyanúgy dúl a háború, csak a szörnyistent sikerült megsemmisíteni és egy csatát megnyerni, valamint az Ynev és Beriquel közti kapcsolat ebben a részben nem jöhetett létre a gohr háború miatt. Szóval bőven elég az anyag egy negyedik kötetre is.


----------



## westhunter (2013 Augusztus 20)

Hello!
Valaki tudna segíteni? Szeretnék MAGUS szerepjátok játszani csak nem tudom melyik könyvet kell megszerezni(letölteni) hogy tudjak játszani...


----------



## Shirley Way (2013 Augusztus 22)

Szia Westhunter!

Én az Első Törvénykönyvvel kezdtem, elvégre a játék és világ leírás, a játék szabályai, a karakteralkotás, a harc rendszer ismerete stb. nagyon fontos tudni valók, ezeket feltétlenül meg kell ismerni, mielőtt játszani kezd az ember (elf, félelf, udvari ork stb). Persze játék közben is lehet "puskázni", ha esetleg valamire nem emlékeznél pontosan, de azt legalább tudni kell, hogy egyáltalán hol keresd. 
Az Új Törvénykönyvben is megtalálhatod ezen fontos tudnivalókat, ám kissé eltér az ETK-hoz képest, ezért javaslom, hogy a leendő játékos társaiddal, de legalábbis a KM-mel beszéld meg, hogy melyik rendszerben lesz a játék. Persze minél többet játszik a játékos annál inkább bővíti az ismereteit, annál több törvénykönyvet (Rúna magazint, M.A.G.U.S regényt) olvas, alkalmaz és még új, házi szabályokat is alkot(hat). 
Szóval kinyílik egy új világ, ahol azt hozol ki a karakteredből amit csak akarsz (ha a kocka és a KM is azt akarja).

Jó olvasást és főleg jó játékot kívánok!


----------



## westhunter (2013 Augusztus 25)

Köszönöm szépen segítőkész válaszodat... Már El is kezdtem csinálni a pap karakteremet... És hamarosan meg is lessz az első játszmám. És még valami nem tudtok egy olyan oldalt mondani ahol társakat tudnék találni hogy játszhassak. 

Köszönettel: westhunter


----------



## Hidegkuti Ferenc (2013 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok

Nincs valakinek meg esetleg a régi Törvénykönyve (az ETK előtti verzió) digitálisan? Van ugyan itt egy link, de az nem működik.

Előre is köszönöm
Üdv: c.


----------



## xerathon (2014 Június 16)

Sziasztok,

Mostanában pontosan milyen szabálykönyv az érvényes? És még a régi-régi Nagy Zöld könyvből kezdtem játszani, de sok éve nem sikerült már csapatot találni, és bosszantott a sook újraírt szabályrendszer is. Gondolkodom, hogy megint szerepjátékozzak, csak most kicsit nehezebb leszervezni.


----------



## Owellar (2014 Július 9)

Kedves Társaim a Mágus örületben.

nincsen meg valakinek véletlenül KM segítő kalandgyűjtemények (pl.: ynevi kalandozások stb.)? illetve a játékosok készlete?

Előre is köszönöm nagyon szépen.


----------



## tunderkiraly (2015 Február 7)

én kb. 1 hónapja ajándékoztam el az összes magus cuccomat 1 haveromnak, aki a tűzőrsön ezt játssza a többiekkel, ha épp nincs dolguk (önkéntesek). Az összes szabálykönyv+ az összes rúna magazin amit kiadtak. + az általam kreált varázslatok, mérgek, fegyverek kiegészítők.


----------



## zarlat (2015 Április 21)

Sziasztok!

Rúna magazint itt olvasgathatjátok:

http://kalandozok.hu/dynamics/browsecategory.php?c=15

Nekem viszont kéne az Új Törvénykönyv digitalizálva. (Eredeti megvan, csak kéne gépre)

A fenti linkek már nem működnek. Tud valaki küldeni egy élő linket.

Üdv.


----------



## Tman (2015 Május 11)

Sziasztok!

A Vihar Ibara felett c. novellás kötet megvan valakinek?
Valaki fel tudná tölteni?

Köszi!


----------



## Rielzero (2015 Május 29)

Sziasztok!
Elég szép kis gyüjteményem lett az évek alatt meg is osztom veletek apránként 
Egy kis saját szerkesztésü csemegével kedveskednék a Varázsló kollégáknak:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzWbbHD9hUxNLU1kTDN1a3pmX00/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ric121 (2016 Április 28)

Hú... nagyon rég töltöttem már fel bármit...
na nézzük...
Emlékeim szerint szinte teljes gyűjtemény.
Mind mobi


----------



## Ric121 (2016 Június 4)

Ric121 írta:


> Hú... nagyon rég töltöttem már fel bármit...
> na nézzük...
> Emlékeim szerint szinte teljes gyűjtemény.
> Mind mobi



Most vettem észre, hogy egy kimaradt. (nem volt felcimkézve)
epud, awz3
Ian Russel · Harold Barouche: Ranagol áldásával


----------



## Ric121 (2016 Június 4)

és még egy:
Ian Russel: *Egyezség


 *


----------



## zarak (2016 Július 13)

Aki a szerepjáték vonalra kíváncsi, annak érdemes itt körbenézni:
http://kalandozok.hu/

Hatalmas cikkgyűjtemény, zoomolható térkép, szószedet stb-stb.


----------



## csucsa (2016 Október 5)

1994 es Játékoskészlet


----------



## tomi6789 (2016 Október 12)

hello
nem ide kellene de keresem Jan van den Boomen-Ladyr árnyai,Malcolm j Hunt-Bosszúanyal,McSky Peter-Tizedik,Kőrtvélyes Ákos Sziréndal,Antológia-Merész álmok,sötét titkok II


----------



## krabat1 (2016 Október 17)

csucsa írta:


> kiegészítve új Bestiáriummal.


Szia!
Nálam a 23.oldal kampec. Nincs ép példányod? Úgy látom ez több fájlból lett egyesítve, hátha akkor történt a baleset...


----------



## radmutant69 (2017 Június 21)

Itt van egy...

http://www.tokapeb.com/sanyi/MAGUS/%daj%20Tekercsek.pdf


----------



## PalLipto (2017 Július 7)

Tharbad írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A következő könyveket keresném mobi; epub vagy pdf formátumban:
> - Hadak Árja (novelláskötet)
> ...


Kedves Tharbad!
Keresd, vagyis használd a keresőt!
Abbitkirálynő:
http://canadahun.com/temak/fantasy-regények.53231/page-25#post-4970838
http://canadahun.com/temak/ebook-iii.53875/page-14#post-3735664
Toroni krónikák:
http://canadahun.com/temak/fantasy-regények.53231/page-24#post-4943782
Szellemtánc:
http://canadahun.com/temak/saját-kindle-olvasmányok-ii-2014.53773/page-16#post-3850020
http://canadahun.com/temak/fantasy-regények.53231/page-9#post-4331030
http://canadahun.com/temak/fantasy-regények.53231/page-2#post-3894532

A többit meghagyom Neked, legyen sikerélményed.


----------



## gubenyg (2017 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!

Van e valakinek olyan olvasási sorrendje M.A.G.U.S. téren, amelyben már benne vannak a LEGÚJABB kiadványok is? 
Elég régóta keresgélek, de csak nagyon régi listákat találok, vagy csak arról szól egy egy bejegyzés, hogy mely könyvek tartoznak bele, de valami alap sorrend nélkül úgy gondolom, elég zavaros nekivágni egy egész világ történeteinek...
Tudom ez nem idetartozik, de ugyanez a történet érdekelne Forgotten Realms, Aliens - Predator - Aliens vs Predator, Mysterious Universe, METRO sorozatoknál is!
Bármely segítséget szívesen veszek és megköszönök!


----------



## Dalnokomega (2018 Január 3)

gubenyg írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van e valakinek olyan olvasási sorrendje M.A.G.U.S. téren, amelyben már benne vannak a LEGÚJABB kiadványok is?
> Elég régóta keresgélek, de csak nagyon régi listákat találok, vagy csak arról szól egy egy bejegyzés, hogy mely könyvek tartoznak bele, de valami alap sorrend nélkül úgy gondolom, elég zavaros nekivágni egy egész világ történeteinek...
> ...



Ez 6 éve frissült, de mire a végére érsz, hátha lesz egy újabb lista. 
https://enrawell.wordpress.com/kiadvanyok-regenyek-es-novellak/



Tharbad írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A következő könyveket keresném mobi; epub vagy pdf formátumban:
> - Hadak Árja (novelláskötet)
> ...



Kedves Tharbad!
Az Egyezség megvan nekem. Hogyan tudom feltölteni?


----------



## csucsa (2018 Július 2)

Faragó Roland Márk írta:


> Üdv nėktek MAGUS fanok!
> Csucsa mester anyagait szeretnėm megkaparintani valahogy, de sajnos halott minden link. Leginkább a Rúna gyüjtemėny ėtdekelne ( a szkennelt változat). Elerhető az mėg valahol? Köszi a valadzokat!


Rúna gyüjtemėny


----------



## Ric121 (2018 Július 8)

Ian Russel: Egyezség


----------



## Ric121 (2018 Július 8)

Hadak Árja (novelláskötet)


----------



## Ric121 (2018 Július 8)

Nemrég megint a kezembe akadt, így elolvastam.
Megosztom Veletek is 
Galántai János (szerk.)
A világ közepe

A hetedkori emberiség rémálmai az Ibara mélyén fogannak, hagyományaira Új-Pyarron, lelki üdvére megannyi isten és istennő vigyáz… civilizációjának szíve azonban mindmáig Godora helytartóinak székvárosában, az ősi Erionban dobog. 
A Világgerinc árnyékában terpeszkedő metropolisz fennállásának öt évezrede alatt több csapást állt ki és több legendát ihletett bármely más emberi településnél. E történetek gyakori szereplője a házrengetegét átszelő főutak metszéspontjában álló taverna, melynek legkisebb asztalába ismeretlen kezek A VILÁG KÖZEPE feliratot vésték – a hagyomány szerint itt kezdődik és végződik minden út, mely Ynev vadregényes tájain át vezet. 
Vajon miféle történeteket mesél azoknak, akiknek van fülük, hogy meghallják szavát?


----------



## Ric121 (2019 Március 24)

Kamu István írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Nem tudjátok véletlenül megmondani, hogy honnan tölthetném le az alábbiakat?
> Ryan Hawkwood: Szellemtánc
> ...


Ryan Hawkwood: Szellemtánc


----------



## Lerana (2019 Április 30)

Sziasztok!
Az Első törvénykönyv érdekelne. Neten ugyan sok helyen fent van az 1997-es kiadás, de sajnos mind ugyanaz és hiányzik belőle a 6-7. oldal. Ha nem is az egész könyvet, de ezt a 2 oldal valaki fel tudná tölteni, nagyon hálás lennék érte. Láttam itt a hozzászólások elején, hogy valakinek sikerült megszerezni a könyvet és be is scannelte, azonban úgy látom nem töltötte fel. 
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## gaborlord (2019 Június 22)

Szia. Remélem ezt kerested.


----------



## Dalnokomega (2019 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

Keresném a következő köteteket:
Antológia: A végzet masinériái
Legendák és Enigmák: Holdak és vándorok
Keith Alanson: Por a porhoz
Peter McSky: A tizedik

Előre is köszi szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Tarkarra (2020 Január 20)

Isten Nyugosztalja Gáspár Andrást. Ennek a nagyszerű világnak a megalkotóját. Legyen neki könnyű a föld.


----------



## Guy LeBlanc (2020 Február 8)

Sziasztok!

Ezt ugyan nem kereste semki, de hátha valakinek épülésére szolgál az ifjabb generáció tagjai közül - a hozzám hasonló vén manasék már úgy ismerik, mint egy Ellana papnő tarifáját.... 
Ezek voltak az első hivatalosan megjelent, külön megvásárolható M.A.G.U.S.-kalandmodulok:

*1. "A kísértetjárta ház" és "Gyilkosság Caedonban, avagy a halálraítélt szakasz krónikája"*





_Két klasszikus ynevi kalandot lelhetsz e kötetben, vállalkozó kedvű KM. Úgy szerkesztettük meg őket, hogy mind kezdő játékosoknak, mind hétpróbás profiknak kellemes időtöltést biztosítsanak - ám ne téveszd szem elől: a kezedben tartott történetek csak a Te igényességed, fantáziád révén válhatnak igazán élővé.
KÉT KALANDMODUL EGY KÖTETBEN!_


*2. "A démon átka" és "A törpék kincsestára"*





_Roxen városa századok óta áll a dzsad emírségeket a Kráni-hegységgyűrűtől elválasztó képzeletbeli tengelyen - régensei mindeddig sikerrel kerülgették a zátonyokat a történelem viharos tengerén. Egy különös idegen érkezésével azonban a nyugalomnak vége szakad.
Megjelenik egy férfi, akinek bírvágya nem ismer határokat.
Felsejlik egy titok, mely vénebb Roxen ódon falainál, s romlást hozhat a vidék összes lakójára.
Felbukkan azután egy csapat kalandozó, akiket mindenki alábecsül kissé. Súlyos hiba!
A DÉMON ÁTKA MODUL ÉS A TÖRPÉK KINCSESTÁRA MODUL._

*3. "Láplidérc" és "Az Úrnő bajnokai, avagy megcsalatva"*





_A LÁPLIDÉRC, ez a gyilkos kedvű szerzet a legenda szerint maga a testet öltött pusztítás - a nyomába eredő, sárdagasztó kalandozóknak azonban számos csúf meglepetésre kell felkészülniük. És Eulália, a mocsári amazon csak az első a sorban...
AZ ÚRNŐ BAJNOKAI Erionból, a Városok Városából indulnak hosszú útjukra, melynek viszontagságai a csábos megbízó szépségét is felülmúlják... Ami az Elátkozott Vidék vadonjában fénylik, az vagy arany, vagy acél - vagy a legnagyobb titok a világon!
KÉT ÚJ MODUL EGY KÖTETBEN!_


Váljon épülésetekre, jó játékot!

GLB


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 22)

*Üdv Nektek!

Keresem az alábbi köteteket! Próbáltam az itteni keresőt, de béna voltam/vagyok hozzá, nem találtam meg.
Lehetőleg word vagy pdf formátum érdekelne!

Ha valakinek bármelyik megvan, ne tartsa magában! Köszi!

Legendák és enigmák sorozatból:
Hadak árja
Hallgat az ég
Alidax gyöngyei
Gro-Ugon farkasai
Orwella Árnyéka
A végzet masinériái

Történetek a Hatodkorból:
Lobogók hajnala

Bíborgyöngyök sorozatból:
Bíborgyöngyök – A fogadás

Erion sorozatból:
A sötétség szíve

Történetek a XIV. Zászlóháború idejéből; sorozatból:

Merész álmok, sötét titkok I.
Merész álmok, sötét titkok II.

Wayne Chapman tollából:
A vándorló dalnok
Tűnt napok aranya, élők dicsősége

Boruzs Gergely Gábor tollából:
A korona árnyékában

Jan van den Boomen tollából:
Toroni krónikák
Morgena könnyei
Számoknak ideje


Eric van Dien tollából:
Bábjáték és más elbeszélések*

Körtvélyes Ákos tollából:
*Sziréndal*

Raul Renier tollából:
*Pokol*

Illetve, az alábbi szabálykönyv kiegészítőket:
*Harcosok, gladiátorok, barbárok
Titkos Fóliáns

Új Bestiárium
Geoframia
Szinergium
Toron
Ynev térképe
*


----------



## ALKAALKA (2021 Március 14)

LoudHuDo írta:


> Köszönet _mr nemo_ -nak ezért a nagyon jó minőségű anyagért!
> 
> Az ÚJ TÖRVÉNYKÖNYV első részét itt a második részét itt találjátok.
> Az ÚJ BESTIÁRIUM -ot itt találjátok. Mind a két kötet PDF formátumú.
> A feltöltő a mérete miatt darabokra szabdalta, de ezt könnyen összefűzhetitek egy segédprogival és már nyomtatható is a fájl.


Szia!
A csatolmányok nem elérhetőek! (Ennyi év távlatából nem csoda)
Ha még megvannak kérlek tedd fel újra!!!
Ezer köszönet!!  
Régi játékosként most a fiamnak gyűjtöm az "anyagot"


----------



## ALKAALKA (2021 Március 14)

csucsa írta:


> *Magazinok*
> 
> A megjelent Rúna magazinok pdf-ben
> Csatolás megtekintése 962759


Szia!
Feltennéd újra a magazinokat?


----------



## csucsa (2021 Április 3)

Sajnos nem lelem őket, ha valaki megtenné.. Köszi neki


----------



## Ric121 (2021 Április 18)

csucsa írta:


> Sajnos nem lelem őket, ha valaki megtenné.. Köszi neki


Nekem megvan 7 évfolyam, évfolyamonként 1 pdf (6-7 egyben), de bő 800 Mb és ide azt nem tudom feltölteni.


----------



## Ric121 (2021 December 21)

Sziasztok!
a kért Rúna évfolyamok:
https://we.tl/t-Ofxn6K6TYp 

kb 1 hétig elérhető a link.


----------



## Matiasrex1978 (2022 Április 1)

Sziasztok, esetlegesen új M.A.G.U.S. regények valakinél valamilyen e-book formában? Már txt-t is olvasnék, csak új egyen 
_Wayne Chapman TŰNT NAPOK ARANYA, ÉLŐK DICSŐSÉGE , _
Jan van den Boomen: Istenítélet​John J. Sherwood:Komisz mesék​Malcolm J. Hunt:Kígyószív​Jan van den Boomen:Tűzön, vízen, árnyékban​ ​


----------



## csucsa (2022 November 30)

Régi kérés,/ALkaala/ de hátha másnak is kellene még


----------



## csucsa (2022 December 2)

csucsa írta:


> Régi kérés,/ALkaala/ de hátha másnak is kellene még


Most néztem, ezek nem teljesek, csak a MAGUSAL foglalkozó írásokat tartalmazzák!


----------

